# Help identifying some wood



## Ringer (Feb 6, 2022)

Hey all, I have a stack of this outside that was gifted to me. What is it and is it worth keeping?


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 6, 2022)

Looks like an oak variety to me.

Keith


----------



## motocrash (Feb 6, 2022)

Is it lightweight? 
Looks like it could be Ash to me.


----------



## Ringer (Feb 6, 2022)

I was thinking an ash or poplar possibly. Is it OK to smoke with?


----------



## cornman (Feb 6, 2022)

I’m leaning towards ash especially if it’s light.  It should also split pretty easy.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 6, 2022)

Ash burns fast/hot and gives a lighter smoke.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 6, 2022)

I thought Ash when I saw the picture . Probably cut down because it was dying from Emerald Ash boring beetles . 
Look for light spots or off color on the bark . Dime or nickle size .


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 6, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Is it lightweight?
> Looks like it could be Ash to me.


And that's why I don't usually reply to wood ID 
posts lol.

Keith


----------



## 1MoreFord (Feb 6, 2022)

Yeah, it's hard to identify from 2D photos.

It's not Oak, Hickory, or Pecan because they have distinct heartwood of a different color.


----------



## DougE (Feb 6, 2022)

912smoker said:


> And that's why I don't usually reply to wood ID


I am, or was for years, an ISA certified arborist (a practicing one), and I usually won't either, unless it's plain obvious what it is.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2022)

Well, I'm better at telling species of boards, but on this one I have to say "ASH".

Bear


----------

